# HOW do I embed audio file into my Blog?



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am trying to learn how can I embed an audio file into my blog, which is google's Blogger

What I tried to do: I went to the blog's 'new post' and then put in some text desribing the podcast, and then I searched its Browse for the file details and then clicked the 'video embed' icon. Obviously that is not the right thing to do. ordinarily when I have embedded a video, you get the html, and it is immeciately done. But when I tried the same with embedding the audio file, and put cursor over the video embed icon I got 'video processing', which is not usual

Obviously a audio podcast file is not the same as video, so I must need to do something else.

my system is Windows XP and my Browser is Firefox, btw

So can anyone help me embed my audiop file into my blog please?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have only had a blog (Blogger) for several weeks. And I am not that technical savvy. But have managed to embed a few videos there. It is just a case of copying the 'embed video's html and clicking the video button when I am composing a post, and then after uploading post the video is there in my blog, as I am sure you know .

But what i am wanting to do now is embed (not sure if that is the term) an mp3 audio file in my blog so people can click on it and hear it--in this case it is a talk

I just do not know how to do it Please can you help?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

i SWEAR I already started a thread exactly about this in this section of the forums about several hours ago. But it is missing!

here goes again: I have created a blog, and want to embed an mp3 audio file in it so poeple can click on the podcast and listen to a talk. Please can someone help me??


----------



## html81993 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think I get what you are trying to say.

If I interpreted it wrong, I am sorry, but you should use the following code:


```
<a href="fileName.mp3">Click here to listen to an mp3</a>
```


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

html81993 said:


> I think I get what you are trying to say.
> 
> If I interpreted it wrong, I am sorry, but you should use the following code:
> 
> ...


Sorry, can you take me through it. At my Blog, I click 'new post', and then? How do I transfer my mp3 to there? and where do i place it in the html you recommend?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

From Blogger Help:

How do I post audio/music to my blog?
http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=80259&topic=12535


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> From Blogger Help:
> 
> How do I post audio/music to my blog?
> http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=80259&topic=12535


I am aware of that 'help' but I dont understand it, and this is reason I am here for someone to help me, but it seems this problem is either to pathetic for anyone to offer a hand?

I know this, that as little techno as I know, IF someone is wanting help about something, I make sure I help them until they get it and not point them to another source because i cant be bothered!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

When I get help from someone and I don't understand it, I politely inform them I need more help.
I suspect you're frustrated at not being able to accomplish this, which is why you're being so snotty.
So, just tell me what you don't understand, and I'll try to help.
Happy holidays.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> When I get help from someone and I don't understand it, I politely inform them I need more help.
> I suspect you're frustrated at not being able to accomplish this, which is why you're being so snotty.
> So, just tell me what you don't understand, and I'll try to help.
> Happy holidays.


Yes I admit I was being and am sorry

It is just that technical problems wind me up for a variety of reason. One being a sense of not being able to get it. its a similar feeling I had in school regarding maths which I hated.

And also how EASY it is when you do get it. So knowing this, when people ask me stuff I DO know, I am more apt to know how they may feel and find ways to get through barriers. because as far as I am aware this thing, which can be called technophobia sets up barriers. Hard to explain, and thats end of philsophy for today

OK, I have been trying to do this for at least 3 days. Which is 'simply' put this audio podcast into my blog. I HAVE managed to embed videos, but that is ;easy' because in my blog's post function there is a video button and you simply have to stick in the video embed html, upload post, and voila its there.

I would have thought they would have had an 'audio' button but no. I have this audio in two parts saved as mp3 files. And I want to put them (dont know techy term) in my blog so people can read what info I gave about them, then click on their icon (or whatever) and then listen to the talk


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

OK.
It's relatively easy (I had never done this, and it took me about 5 minutes):

http://www.hughvandervoort.com/images/abibou.mp3

You need a place to host the audio file. I used my own web host, but they recommend several places (See the list, last fm etc.)
Upload your audio file and get the url of the file.
Make sure you've got link fields enabled, then create a new post describing your file, and include the link.
Let me know if you run into problems.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

xyl3 said:


> I am aware of that 'help' but I dont understand it, and this is reason I am here for someone to help me, but it seems this problem is either to pathetic for anyone to offer a hand?
> 
> I know this, that as little techno as I know, IF someone is wanting help about something, I make sure I help them until they get it and not point them to another source because i cant be bothered!


"Create a new widget by clicking "Add a Page Element." "

Do they mean this: click on 'gadget' and then choose html/java 'widget'?

If so, this is what is SO confusing to people with no tech know how, because they seem to love confusing things. But am I right first?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes, you're correct.
You'll need the code for your music service when you do this.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> Yes, you're correct.
> You'll need the code for your music service when you do this.


I clicked on the Gadget for the widget, and then the html/java widget. Then I get a pop up, and then i put that on hold whilst i clicked open last fm, and thought that the pop up wanted that url in top part. Apparently not. So I am stuck


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have created a screenshot of what I am wanting to do so as to avoid confusion, A great lot of confusion I have about comp. technical stuff is the language...etc

See here.

the url http://erocx1.blogspot.com/ . You have to scroll down a little to find the article World Psychedelic Forum, and the the links part 1 and 2, and how when you click on them you get direct access to podcast? That is what I want. To create those links for my blog, and so I can type my own text about the talk


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You already have these files uploaded, so you should be following the "Podcasting" method.
First:
To do so, just go to your Settings | Formatting tab and set the "Show Link fields" option to "Yes." 
Second:
When composing a post, you'll then see a field for your enclosures. From there, just enter the URLs of your audio files, and your blog will instantly become a podcast.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> You already have these files uploaded, so you should be following the "Podcasting" method.
> First:
> To do so, just go to your Settings | Formatting tab and set the "Show Link fields" option to "Yes."
> Second:
> When composing a post, you'll then see a field for your enclosures. From there, just enter the URLs of your audio files, and your blog will instantly become a podcast.


GREAT!!:up: I feel I am 3/4, or 7/8s there now. 
Can I ask you this now? I hate Realplayer, and LOVE Windows Media Player, mainly because of the interesting graphics you can see when listening. Now, when I clicked the links at the site I showed you, I went straight to Realplayer podcast. In order to listen via Windows Media Player, I had to save which took over 8 mins and then open with that. is there any way to be able to link directly to WMP without all the hassle ?
I know in some sites I have visited there has been a choice of, ie. you'd see little Realplayer logo links of WMP links. And with the latter twould immeditately open in that mode


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

For me, it opens in Quick Time.
You don't have any control over this, as it's a preference set by the viewer.
The choices you've seen were probably using a different format, like .ram, and you don't need to complicate things.
You can suggest they download the file if they want to use a different player.
Well done.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

No, It is not happening. I will have to be clear what is happening:

As you said I clicked 'yes' for 'show link fields'

Then when I opened a new post, I see this: Title, and under that is Link field box, and the text by side of it says 'Use this to link your title to a website'
and underneath the link field it has a hyperlink which says 'Add Enclosure Link'

What I did was go to my mp3 files, and open them and for example an url, or file name of one of them reads like this: 'file:///C:/Documents%20...' (etc) I thought you had said to enter them in that 'field' thinking you mean 'box'--ie., the Link box under 'Title', but after I do and click Publish I get warning 'Error URL contains illegal characters'

Please. I wont mind. Think of me like a computer, where you need to say the EXACT process step-by-step. Once I get that I learn. I think the confusion is stemming from you imagining I should know terms etc?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You're adding a link to the files stored on your computer, and that's not available to people on the 'net
The links below are to the files you, or someone, uploaded to http://media.libsyn.com/
and these are the links you need to embed. (I assume these are the files you're talking about).

http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopecast/psychonautica057.mp3
http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopecast/psychonautica056.mp3


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> You're adding a link to the files stored on your computer, and that's not available to people on the 'net
> The links below are to the files you, or someone, uploaded to http://media.libsyn.com/
> and these are the links you need to embed. (I assume these are the files you're talking about).
> 
> ...


ALL I know is this Hugh. I have never saved Mp3 files before. I know they are there in my documents. I have no idea what you mean when you say :

"The links below are to the files you, or someone, uploaded to http://media.libsyn.com"
So I ned ... THAT box I put those addresses side by side?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought Erocx1 was your blog. Are you saying it's not?
You need to upload the mp3s to a server somehow, whether you use the Google suggestions or some thing like this one: (I haven't checked this out, but it looks legit)
http://www.podomatic.com/
Web space is cheap, and there's nothing to stop you from buying server space at someplace like GoDaddy if you prefer. You could also look for other free hosting sites:
http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php
In any case, you need to get these files on the web first.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

No Erocx1 isn't my Blog. Sorry you misunderstood. It is a blog that I listened to the podcasts at. And I showed it you so you would see that I want to know how to put links to the podcast in MY blog like it is on that blog, and my own text explaining what talk is about etc, and my images I might pick .

OK, so you are saying that when we save mp3s as files that the next step is to find a *free hosting site?* And then when they are 'embedded' in my blog (is that right term?) then they are there as long as I want?
And that once I put the mp3 in a free hosting site it means it is on the web.
*
So my next move is to find a free host isn't it?*

If so. Next question is 'how do I do that?' upload my mp3s to it?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

All hosts have a way to upload files. so the first thing to do is pick one.
If you have a few dollars, just use GoDaddy:
http://www.godaddy.com/
Otherwise, check out the free hosts I listed.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Your thread is here:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/777700-how-do-i-embed-audio.html


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> All hosts have a way to upload files. so the first thing to do is pick one.
> If you have a few dollars, just use GoDaddy:
> http://www.godaddy.com/
> Otherwise, check out the free hosts I listed.


Ok I am picking your first free recommendation www.podmatic.com
now what?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just came across this. Is this a free host? What do you think of it. It looks very simple: http://www.mp3-upload.net/

oh!! just read the text. it SEEMS very strict about copyright doesn't it. I talked with the man who created the podcasts I want to put in my blog via skype (but didn't want to bother him asking technical questions ), and I know he wouldn't mind. But still, that warning from the site looks severe. Maybe i should stick with the former one?

I really want to get this done now. I feel in a limbo.

ps: I also have found this, which would relate to Blogger (my blog is from Blogger)--:
http://www.technade.com/2007/12/how-to-host-files-on-blogger-free-file.html


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Take a look at this web site. It might help with what you want to do.

http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/

Look around the site, as it does offer some good information


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

olddirtret said:


> Take a look at this web site. It might help with what you want to do.
> 
> http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/
> 
> Look around the site, as it does offer some good information


HI, if i can just tell you clearly what I want and where i am at:

If you look at this blog which isn't mine: http://erocx1.blogspot.com/ and scroll a bit down to *'2008 World Psychedelic Forum:'* and see where he has links 'download mp3 part 1&2'

THAT is what I am wanting to do at MY blog. Here's my blog http://intothefaerywoods.blogspot.com
I have already saved those mp3 files, and what I have learned recetly (yesterday) is that I need to upload them to a free host. That is where I am at.

I am wil Blogger, and I am wondering if this info is aprticularly relevant and beneficial for me--if you care to take a look at it for me please?

http://www.technade.com/2007/12/how-to-host-files-on-blogger-free-file.html *"So where can I upload my files in other formats using my Google Account ?

Google has one more service called "Google pages " . You can create 5 different websites in Google pages with each site having free 100 MB web space to host files. To upload create a Google space account and click on Upload in bottom frame of sidebar.You can access your files by getting the link after uploading it .

You can also host your files by creating a Google Group of your own. You can upload 100 MB of total files here also. Click on " Files " after clicking on Manage Group. Then click on Upload File button. Here you can upload image, PDF, Mp3 , WAV, Doc, Txt and any other files . You can also upload image files to other freehosts like Flickr, Photobucket, Imagehosting etc. After uploading the files , keep your mouse cursor over the filename and right-click and choose Copy Link Location. This copies the location/URL/link of your file at the free host. Then paste it into this code in your blog and use it . I hope this solves your problem .

Friends , If you know any other services that lets users hot their files for unlimited time , Let us know by posting a comment ."*

I am confused because this is all new to me.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Go there, sign up and upload a file:
https://www.podomatic.com/user/register


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> Go there, sign up and upload a file:
> https://www.podomatic.com/user/register


I have just right clicked on the podcast links to that talk, and they are from 'dopecast' which is the place the creator of the podcasts does his podcasts from. If I were to upload them to podomatic, am I breaching copyright by uploading the files I saved from them to another host? I am not sure which is why I am asking


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You can do anything you want with stuff you create.
If someone else created it, you need permission.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I will ask his permission


----------



## mattvot (Apr 3, 2007)

for an easy solution sign up for a site on zoomshare.com and use the file manager there. You can link directly to the files with no ads


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

As far as Google Pages, they are no longer accepting new signups. 

Anyways, there are many places on the Internet that offer free file hosting if you look for them.  What you need to do is upload your MP3s to your file hosting service, and then link to the files using Blogger. It's that simple. 

I'm not familiar with how Blogger works, but you should be able to create a link to the MP3s the same way you would to another webpage. Just put the web address to the MP3s (something like _http://www.example.com/myfile.mp3_) in for the usual web address.

When the user clicks on the link, the file should either be opened or downloaded and the user can listen to the MP3s.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Also, please stop posting duplicate threads. You now have three threads on this topic.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Eriksrocks said:


> As far as Google Pages, they are no longer accepting new signups.
> 
> Anyways, there are many places on the Internet that offer free file hosting if you look for them.  What you need to do is upload your MP3s to your file hosting service, and then link to the files using Blogger. It's that simple.
> 
> ...


It may seem simple to you  but technical things tend to mangle my brain until I understand them. Then they are usually easy. THIS problem now is going into a fith day, and a big part of that was misunderstanding/(me not explaining in right techy terms) from another helper as to actually what I was wanting to do.
I had had no idea about having to upload files to freehosts before, as I said.

I still need help with knowing the best one/easiest most accessible free host...? And then help with what I do then.
Another drag is the guy whose podcasts they are hasn't got back to me yet to tell me if I have permission to put them in my blog (which I found out you have to do yesterday). MAYbe he wont mind, because he is passionate about the message he is sharing with people? And I should just go ahead?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Eriksrocks said:


> Also, please stop posting duplicate threads. You now have three threads on this topic.


I am sorry about that. I really didn't know it was three , but one I did first didn't get a response, so somehow I started another one hoping I would.
Most of this experience has been frustration. Like being in a limbo not getting to resolve the problem. I am nearly there, but....


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

If you downloaded these files, they're already on the web, and all you have to do is link to them. Are they the mp3s at:
http://erocx1.blogspot.com/ ?
If so, the links are:
http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopecast/psychonautica056.mp3
http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopecast/psychonautica057.mp3
If not, tell us where these files came from.
There shouldn't be any copyright problem as long as you provide info on the original source.
You need to overcome this paralysis that keeps you from acting.
You've gotten lots of good suggestions on free hosts, so just try it and if you run into problems, look at the FAQ on the host site, or just get back to us.
You can't make any mistakes that matter, and you will undoubtedly learn something in the process.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> If you downloaded these files, they're already on the web, and all you have to do is link to them. Are they the mp3s at:
> http://erocx1.blogspot.com/ ?
> If so, the links are:
> http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopecast/psychonautica056.mp3
> ...


"You need to overcome this paralysis that keeps you from acting."
Which could be defined as technophobia I suppose? For me it is the fear of doing something you can't undo. Not being able to find a way to undo a wrong mistake, and that excacerabting the problem, adding you more stress?

But really, if you remember, I had the inititative to realize that the info you were giving me at first was misunderstood because I hadn't shown you what it was I was wanting. Abd so I linked you to the blog. So there is some hope for me  lol

Now, this is all I know. When I go to that guy's blog and right click on those podcast links/buttons, I see those you copied above: http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopecast/psychonautica056.mp3
http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopecast/psychonautica057.mp3 . OK?

Now, I have also saved them as mp3 files (so I could view the talk in Windows Media Player). So, Hugh, do I still have to upload my mp3 files to a freehost? because I dont get it where you say that as I have already downloaded them they're already on the web??
I mean I am trying to get them into my blog the easiest way (always the best IMHO)
I am just wanting to learn how.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Now you go back to where we started:
http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=80259&topic=12535
Follow the "Podcasting" section, and when you get here:
"From there, just enter the URLs of your audio files, and your blog will instantly become a podcast", use those links.
Voila!!


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> Now you go back to where we started:
> http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=80259&topic=12535
> Follow the "Podcasting" section, and when you get here:
> "From there, just enter the URLs of your audio files, and your blog will instantly become a podcast", use those links.
> Voila!!


Alright I created a new post at my blog and clicked the 'enclosues link' and then put in the url of the podcast , eg http://media.libsyn.com/media/dopeca...nautica056.mp3 and then I published the post. And ALL that was there was the title of the post. No podcast.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What's the url of your blog?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> What's the url of your blog?


http://intothefaerywoods.blogspot.com


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

See attached image.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> See attached image.


I did everything as you suggested. Title. I put the mp3 urls in the enclosure link fields, and did some text in body of the message box, and posted, and there was no sign of any podcast links at all


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You've done something wrong.
All I can suggest is that you PM me your user name and password and let me see what's going on.
By the way, I don't see any sign of a new post.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> You've done something wrong.
> All I can suggest is that you PM me your user name and password and let me see what's going on.
> By the way, I don't see any sign of a new post.


No, because I deleted the post,
The first try I had really thought it was at last going to work, so I did title. In the link underneath I put the url to the 2008 world psychedelic forum

Then I opened the enclosure field and put the two addresses one under the other, and like you said the 'Mime' part atomatically showed up

then I put an image in the body of the message, and some text and a hyerlink to Psychonautica
Well all showed up EXCEPT the podcasts

Do you have a blog/ Because maybe you could try one of the mp3 urls and see they turn up for you. I just don't understand this


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Re-post this with just one mp3 link.
Leave it up so I can look at it later.
I just noticed that the link enclosure on my blog is no longer working, so there may be some momentary problem, but I don't have time to look at it now.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Now, I found this, which works well, but takes a little time:
http://www.consumingexperience.com/2007/06/blogger-how-to-upload-mp3-files-to-play.html
Basically, make a movie, which Blogger will accept as an upload:
http://hughva.blogspot.com/2008/12/angelique-kidjo.html
This is time-consuming, and you'll have to learn some new techniques, but it works.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> Re-post this with just one mp3 link.
> Leave it up so I can look at it later.
> I just noticed that the link enclosure on my blog is no longer working, so there may be some momentary problem, but I don't have time to look at it now.


That's strange. I would be interested to know what connection there can be regarding your link enclosure not working, and Blogger's. Please will you let me know what you find out. I will then get in touch with Blogger to let them know


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> Now, I found this, which works well, but takes a little time:
> http://www.consumingexperience.com/2007/06/blogger-how-to-upload-mp3-files-to-play.html
> Basically, make a movie, which Blogger will accept as an upload:
> http://hughva.blogspot.com/2008/12/angelique-kidjo.html
> This is time-consuming, and you'll have to learn some new techniques, but it works.


There may be an easier way, though I haven't tried it yet.
Late last night I was talking to a friend on skype, and mentioned my prblem with getting a podcast up at Blogger. He asked to see the url from where the podcast links came from. This guy knows some html and sent me this which he reckons will work.
The only thing i am wary of is how much control i will have over finished results...though I suppose I can edit the post. But all this has left my confidence rattled

World Psychedelic Forum



*Download Mp3: **PART 1** 
Download Mp3: **PART 2*


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

xyl3 said:


> That's strange. I would be interested to know what connection there can be regarding your link enclosure not working, and Blogger's. Please will you let me know what you find out. I will then get in touch with Blogger to let them know


I re-posted this to check, and the player still doesn't show. I had uninstalled and reinstalled Quick Time in the interval, and I'm guessing that's related:
http://hughva.blogspot.com/2008/12/link-enclosure-test.html


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

xyl3 said:


> There may be an easier way, though I haven't tried it yet.
> Late last night I was talking to a friend on skype, and mentioned my prblem with getting a podcast up at Blogger. He asked to see the url from where the podcast links came from. This guy knows some html and sent me this which he reckons will work.
> The only thing i am wary of is how much control i will have over finished results...though I suppose I can edit the post. But all this has left my confidence rattled
> 
> ...


That works, but you don't get the enclosure:
http://hughva.blogspot.com/2008/12/another-test.html


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

What does 'enclosure' mean??

I see that you have managed to do it?

Why can't I?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

xyl3 said:


> What does 'enclosure' mean??
> 
> I see that you have managed to do it?
> 
> Why can't I?


All I did was paste the code in your post into a new post window.
An enclosure would show the Player Controls, and allow you to click the "Play" icon so it plays in the post window. That's what it seems to have stopped doing.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> All I did was paste the code in your post into a new post window.
> An enclosure would show the Player Controls, and allow you to click the "Play" icon so it plays in the post window. That's what it seems to have stopped doing.


So you suggest I get in touch with Blogger web masters?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

xyl3 said:


> So you suggest I get in touch with Blogger web masters?


It couldn't hurt.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughv said:


> It couldn't hurt.


OK, I will try, and will let you know the outcome


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

xyl3 said:


> OK, I will try, and will let you know the outcome


Hi , sorry to not have let you know what happened. I hate that when people say they will and dont

Well, if you remember you were trying to help me with embedding podcasts in my blog, and we had trouble with the enclosure fields sseming not to work

I tried to get some help, but then I contacted my friend again, and he advised using the HTML he had given me to create podcasts--he made a small change, and then I posted it and it worked!

I still dont know if Blogger's Enclosure Fields work. But I really am inspired to learn some html. it looks handy


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

Tried

```
<bgsound src="music.mp3">
```
?


----------

